# Sigourney 5 month pics



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Well the little 'alien' is growing up! There sure are alot of 5 month pups showing off today!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

She's a beauty!! Was thinking about your male today and wondering how he's healing??


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sigourney is a beautiful pup!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He's doing well, took his last oral antibotic today. Very little swelling left, it's the white still has some redness. I haven't pulled the lid down to see if I can still see the tear. Thanks for thinking about him!

Per our pm last week...still trying to ascertain things!

You should come to the Dallas Seiger this spring! (I posted the link in a thread)


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd...Sigourney is a girl!  She's thick so easy to mistake..she still has a waist though!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oops ignore that 1stimegsd..for some reason I read 'pup' as boy! What is up with that!? lol


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry! She is beautiful.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Loving the sloppy puppy sit!


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> There sure are alot of 5 month pups showing off today!


I was JUST thinking that when I saw this thread 

She's got a very sweet face!



GSDAlphaMom said:


> He's doing well, took his last oral antibotic today. Very little swelling left, it's the white still has some redness. I haven't pulled the lid down to see if I can still see the tear. Thanks for thinking about him!


Was wondering the same thing - glad to hear he's doing better. Your story still makes me absolutely shudder....


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

No gangly looking puppy there, she's beautiful!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. She is pretty stunning if I do say so myself.

Whiteshepherd you are correct...nothing gangly about her, she's a tank! (but not overweight)


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow what a beautiful pup:wub: Is she a pup from one of your gorgeous dogs on your avatar?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

No but she is from the same line as Moses (in avatar, can see his pics in my album).


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I have to say you have a beautiful pack of GSD s I just love the colors The little one fits right in!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Miss Molly May! Everyone that meets Sigourney says she looks like a mini Moses.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Such a doll!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

She's gorgeous and serious looking.


----------

